# SantaCruz v10c vs Knolly Podium



## coiler_guy (Dec 20, 2005)

So I'm in need of some advice here. I normally wouldn't make a thread like this but I'll really like some feedback. 

I'm looking for a DH/park/shuttle bike to add to my stable. I mostly prefer flowy jump trails but do also like the more technical runs as well. 

I am having a hard time deciding between the v10 and Podium. reviewers of the Podium, and Knolly, have nothing but great things to say about the "4x4" linkage system and top notch quality. being a canadian made bike is pretty awesome too  the v10 is another DH frame that rates high in the quality and i have to say i'm a bit of a santacruz fan. but that alone isn't enough to make me buy one. i've read magazine and some online reviews but is it that good? if there is someone who has ridden both, please chime in.

in terms of budget, i can get both at a steal of a deal, but the v10 would be about $400 more. 

so which would you choose and why?

thanks for the help.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Knolly would certainly be a more unique bike. It seems that Knolly owners have a cult following to the rband so there's got to be something good about that. Having never ridden one I honestly couldn't say anything about it though.

I've ridden v-10's. They're dope bikes for sure. It's really a tough call man.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

The great thing is that you can't really go wrong with any bikes at that level. I doubt you will find anything bad to be said about either bike.

I haven't ridden either, but the basic differences that stick out for me are the head tube angle and diameter. 

The 66.5 angle on the V10 seems steep for a modern DH bike, and I believe it only has a 1.125" headtube, so you can't run the Angleset. (However, I do hear that a 1.125" Angleset is in development.) That's not to say that the V10 can't rip, and this geo may suit the more technical side of your riding.

Personally, I'd choose the Podium. 64 degree head angle and lower BB seem better for DH...at least theoretically. It also has a 1.5" headtube so you could run the Angleset and tweak the geo the way you want.


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

if the podium is going to be cheaper i see absolutely no reason why you would ever even consider the v10. the podium is an awesome performing and looking bike and are pretty uncommon.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

charvey9 said:


> The great thing is that you can't really go wrong with any bikes at that level. I doubt you will find anything bad to be said about either bike.
> 
> I haven't ridden either, but the basic differences that stick out for me are the head tube angle and diameter.
> 
> ...


the v10 carbon comes with 1.5 HT and anglesets, with an adjustable HA from 64 to 66.5. It also has two travel settings, 8.5inches for popping bastards who keep complaining about its rock gobbling capabilities and how its too good, and the full 10 inches for people who just like going fast.

Also, rofl at the people saying the v10c isn't unique. Yah, full carbon DH bikes are pretty run of the mill, unlike aluminum FSR bikes.

but seriously, I only hear great things about both of them, just buy one and be amped on it.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Ditto!


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

William42 said:


> the v10 carbon comes with 1.5 HT and anglesets, with an adjustable HA from 64 to 66.5. It also has two travel settings, 8.5inches for popping bastards who keep complaining about its rock gobbling capabilities and how its too good, and the full 10 inches for people who just like going fast.
> 
> Also, rofl at the people saying the v10c isn't unique. Yah, full carbon DH bikes are pretty run of the mill, unlike aluminum FSR bikes.
> 
> but seriously, I only hear great things about both of them, just buy one and be amped on it.


Cool. Like I said, didn't know much about either bike except what I found on their websites.

I pulled info for the V10 from this link:

http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/v10/#geo.php


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

I have a Podium, and it is my first DH bike. I picked it up for Whistler duties. I spend some time "training" for the Whistler trip by hanging out at a jumping pit we have here in AZ. My previous bike was a Turner Highline with an AVY DHS. 

I was concerned about the Podium for jumping duties. But this bike floats great. It gets up quickly, is very easy to move around, and the landings are smooth.

I have also spent some time lapping at SOMO, which is very techy, rocky, and unrelenting. This bike demands to be ridden aggressively, and if done so is very rewarding. 

I can't wait to hit A-Line, Freight Train, and Dirt Merchant on this bike. It is so low, rails, is exceptionally stable, and takes the edge off jumping for those of us that don't do it regulary.

The 4x4 is the real deal. The bike pedals very well, yet is plush beyond words. The Podium is rediculously stiff and holds a line very well.


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

charvey9 said:


> Cool. Like I said, didn't know much about either bike except what I found on their websites.
> 
> I pulled info for the V10 from this link:
> 
> http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/v10/#geo.php


Those #'s are for the old AL V10, which is discontinued. The new / current V10 C has a 65 head angle in 10" mode, and 64 in 8.5" mode. Then you can change as you see fit with the AngleSet.


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

The Podium is a tank, I've ditched mine numerous times when things have gone awry. Ditch it on a drop check, send it straight into a boulder check, watch it go bouncing down the chunky trail with me on my ass watching it at the top check.

I have a carbon trail bike and I don't think twice about it, I would think twice about my DH bike. I'm sure the V10 would have survived everything as well but I would have had nicks all over the pretty frame.

Aside from the my Podium taking a raw beating its a blast to ride as well. I won't get rid of it for a long time and I was a new DH bike a year kinda guy.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

if you are looking at the V10...then the Intense M9 (sweet bike) needs to be in the discussion


----------



## nolson450 (Mar 6, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> if you are looking at the V10...then the Intense M9 (sweet bike) needs to be in the discussion


I agree. The V10c is my first pick of any frame out, and I can name 10 other frames I'd buy before a Knolly. M9, Undead, Giant, Tr450, Demo, etc etc etc

I think on weight alone you have to go with the V10c. Riding A line and Dirt Merchant is far more fun on a 35 pound bike vs a 42 pound rig. And lets be honest, we all spend 70-80% of our time on the fun jumps lines anyway....

And to think a overly complex FSR bike could out perform a V10c in the gnar.... to me it isn't even close.

V10c is new school, carbon, light, adjustable as all hell, and World Cup proven. I think some people buy certain brands to be different, and at the end of the day one might not be faster than the other, but damn, that V10c is the bee's knees!


----------



## eleven-yo (Dec 6, 2005)

*why*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> if you are looking at the V10...then the Intense M9 (sweet bike) needs to be in the discussion


how is that? different material, different travel, different geometry, different look, and a couple of pounds of weight. i don't follow. please don't reply saying vpp suspension - its pretty well established that different bikes using the same type of suspension can feel totally different.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

nolson450 said:


> I agree. The V10c is my first pick of any frame out, and I can name 10 other frames I'd buy before a Knolly. M9, Undead, Giant, Tr450, Demo, etc etc etc
> 
> I think on weight alone you have to go with the V10c. Riding A line and Dirt Merchant is far more fun on a 35 pound bike vs a 42 pound rig. And lets be honest, we all spend 70-80% of our time on the fun jumps lines anyway....
> 
> ...


WOW! What a load of crap.


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

nolson450 said:


> I agree. The V10c is my first pick of any frame out, and I can name 10 other frames I'd buy before a Knolly. M9, Undead, Giant, Tr450, Demo, etc etc etc
> 
> I think on weight alone you have to go with the V10c. Riding A line and Dirt Merchant is far more fun on a 35 pound bike vs a 42 pound rig. And lets be honest, we all spend 70-80% of our time on the fun jumps lines anyway....
> 
> ...


Why would you want a V10 or any of the DH bikes you mentioned if you spend 70-80% of your time on jump lines? Let's be honest, they make bikes that are much more suited for that...


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Here is the key. 

If you get the V10c, then get the black front triangle and white or raw rear end. 

If you get the Podium get the raw or green one. 

The rest of the characteristics on either bike don't matter so long as you get the color right. 

Listen to me about the colors too, i'm always right when it comes to these things.


----------



## coiler_guy (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for all your advice. I guess ending up with the v10 or podium really isn't a problem! *

I decided to take Ryan's advice to heart. They didn't have the v10 frame in the color he suggested so I looked into the Knolly. Luckily for me, they only had a large left in raw. It's like it was meant to be. I've started building it up and have a few blog posts up (see my signature). *

Thanks for all the help!!!

Andy


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

coiler_guy said:


> Thanks for all your advice. I guess ending up with the v10 or podium really isn't a problem! *
> 
> I* decided to take Ryan's advice to heart.* They didn't have the v10 frame in the color he suggested so I looked into the Knolly. Luckily for me, they only had a large left in raw. It's like it was meant to be. I've started building it up and have a few blog posts up (see my signature). *
> 
> ...


Good, my advice is always spot on.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

eleven-yo said:


> how is that? different material, different travel, different geometry, different look, and a couple of pounds of weight. i don't follow. please don't reply saying vpp suspension - its pretty well established that different bikes using the same type of suspension can feel totally different.


cough cough...really???


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome to the Clan, your members only jacket is in the mail. The kid that would buy 10 frames before thinking of the Knolly doesn't get a jacket, if you meet him don't even let him touch yours.


----------

